# anyone in Torremolinos?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone here?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:? :?:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

No.......... :? :? :? :? 

Keith


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did you check under the bed.    :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just opened the door had a look outside.

No I'm not there !!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hang on, just left Dartford bridge.  

Ron


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i was yesterday richyc, i see that there's wildcamping and the airport end again. are you on the campsite? regards sean


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In about 4 weeks I will be passing by if that's any help.
Alan


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
I was going to be there , but changed my mind, so I am not there. If I change my mind again I may be, but am not sure,so if I am I will PM you and find out if you are there, if not I won't. If you are not there, don't worry because I mite not be either.
I hope you don't mind this being in crayon, it's just they don't let us have sharp things here.
Tel ( I think )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Apart from all the humour, :?: :?: were you just asking or did you have a problem.

cabby


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
Not there yet, but that does not mean I won't be.
Tel


----------

